# Nach windows neu installation,lassen sich securomspiele nichtmehr aktivieren!!!!!



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

hallo leute ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!
ich habe gestern neue hardware verbaut und windows neu installiert,nun hab ich das problem das alle spiele die den securomkopierschutz nutzen sich nichtmehr aktivieren lassen.
alle wurden erst einmal vorher aktiviert und vor dem umbau auch ordnungsgemäß deinstalliert
ich weiß nichtmehr was ich machen soll

bioshock
crysiswarhead
drakensang
farcry2

keins davon lässt sich mehr aktivieren,hab mir heute fallout3 geholt und da gabs keine probleme....


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!
> ich habe gestern neue hardware verbaut und windows neu installiert,nun hab ich das problem das alle spiele die den securomkopierschutz nutzen sich nichtmehr aktivieren lassen.
> alle wurden erst einmal vorher aktiviert und vor dem umbau auch ordnungsgemäß deinstalliert
> ich weiß nichtmehr was ich machen soll
> ...




weiß niemand was??


----------



## Achzo (11. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hotline anschreiben / anrufen.


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

Achzo am 11.11.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab ich schon,,,,hab nur ne aktivierung gut geschrieben bekommen,die ich garnich brauch da ichs ja vorher nur einmal installiert hatte


----------



## Peter23 (11. November 2008)

Als Securom Gegner kann ich mir eine leichte Schadenfreude nicht verkneifen,

allerdings hoffe ich, dass du das Problem in den Griff bekommst.

Hast du vor der neuinstallation die Festplatte formatiert? Vielleicht sind noch Treiber Reste vorhanden?


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

Peter23 am 11.11.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Securom Gegner kann ich mir eine leichte Schadenfreude nicht verkneifen,
> 
> allerdings hoffe ich, dass du das Problem in den Griff bekommst.
> 
> Hast du vor der neuinstallation die Festplatte formatiert? Vielleicht sind noch Treiber Reste vorhanden?




ja hab ich natürlich,,und jedes spiel einzel deinstalliert,,ich glaube mitlerweile das es auf jeden fall mit der windows neuinstallation oder der neuen hardware zu tun hatt,und nicht mit den spielen an sich,da ja auch alle von unterschiedlichen publishern sind...fallout3 heute geholt(ja ich weiß manche lernens nie  )läuft super


----------



## Goddess (11. November 2008)

Es wäre nicht schlecht zu erfahren, welches Betriebssystem du installiert hast. Am Rande bemerkt, setzen nur Far Cry 2, Crysis Warhead und Bioshock auf eine Online Aktivierung. Drakensang verwendet zwar auch SecuROM als Kopierschutz, allerdings wird bei dieser Version nur überprüft, ob eine DVD eingelegt ist. 

Bei Far Cry 2 oder Crysis Warhead, ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, gab es vor kurzem Problem mit der aktivierung. Näheres kannst du darüber herausfinden, wenn du dich im Action Forum-Bereich ein wenig umsiehst.

Weiters wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob bei dir eine Fehlermeldung erscheint, wenn du versuchst Far Cry 2 oder Crysis Warhead zu aktivieren. Bei Bioshock sollte es kein Problem darstellen wenn du es schon öfter aktiviert hattest. Bei Bioshock wurde das Aktivierungslimit bekanntlich vor geraumer Zeit aufgehoben.


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

Goddess am 11.11.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre nicht schlecht zu erfahren, welches Betriebssystem du installiert hast. Am Rande bemerkt, setzen nur Far Cry 2, Crysis Warhead und Bioshock auf eine Online Aktivierung. Drakensang verwendet zwar auch SecuROM als Kopierschutz, allerdings wird bei dieser Version nur überprüft, ob eine DVD eingelegt ist.
> 
> Bei Far Cry 2 oder Crysis Warhead, ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, gab es vor kurzem Problem mit der aktivierung. Näheres kannst du darüber herausfinden, wenn du dich im Action Forum-Bereich ein wenig umsiehst.
> 
> Weiters wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob bei dir eine Fehlermeldung erscheint, wenn du versuchst Far Cry 2 oder Crysis Warhead zu aktivieren. Bei Bioshock sollte es kein Problem darstellen wenn du es schon öfter aktiviert hattest. Bei Bioshock wurde das Aktivierungslimit bekanntlich vor geraumer Zeit aufgehoben.




also ich hab xp32 drauf,das gleiche wie vorher.bei crysis warhead erscheint:prüfung des erscheinungsdatums fehlgeschlagen!!bei farcry2 das selbe.und bei bioshock:aktivierung fehlgeschlagen,bitte überprüfen sie ob sie den freischaltcode richtig eingegeben haben  

(ja hab ich,,mehrmals)

edit:und im actionforum sind ja nur leute die probleme haben es beim ersten mal zu aktivieren nach dem kauf,,,ich hab ja alle schon einmal ohne probleme aktiviert


----------



## Goddess (11. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 11.11.2008 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Überprüf doch mal die Einstellungen der Windows Uhr bezüglich des Datums. Ebenfalls solltest du dahingehend deine Bios Einstellungen unter die Lupe nehmen. Wenn das Datum falsch eingestellt ist, und damit vor dem Release-Datum von Far Cry 2 oder Warhead liegt, so könnte ich mir vorstellen, das diese Fehlermeldung auftritt.  



> und bei bioshock:aktivierung fehlgeschlagen,bitte überprüfen sie ob sie den freischaltcode richtig eingegeben haben


Da kann ich nur vermuten das etwas mit dem Aktivierungsserver nicht stimmt. Es könnte aber auch dir ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen sein, wenn du zum Beispiel ein O anstatt einer 0 eingetippt hast. Überprüfe das doch einfach noch einmal.


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

Goddess am 11.11.2008 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





unterscheidet sich die bios uhr mit der unten rechts in der ecke???  

und zum bioshockcode,,ja dat is leider alles richtig eingegeben,,,bei dem code kann man nix falsch machen....keine 0 o oder ne 8 für n S,,daran liegts nich,,,aber ich werd mir ma das bios angucken...


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2008)

Goddess am 11.11.2008 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bioshsock kann man eh seit ner weile unendlich oft aktivieren, d.h. dein problem ist sicher NICHT, dass du fälschlicherweise zu viele aktivierungen hast. es hat IMHO nix mit secorom an sich zu tun.

ich glaub eher, dass aus irgendeinem grund die daten nicht korrekt gesendet werden können. sind alle triber aktuell? windows? was ist mit deiner friewal?


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

Herbboy am 11.11.2008 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 11.11.2008 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das is absolut alles aktuell und richtig eingstellt,so wie es vorher war wo es alles vernünftig lief,,,
PS:hab im bios geguckt wegen der uhr,,die is auch richtig eingestellt....und wie gesagt ich konnte fallout 3 auch vernünftig aktivieren heute,,,,nach der neuen windowsinstall und der neuen hardware

edit:auch wenn man bioshock unendlich aktivieren kann muss man es dennoch aktivieren und das funktioniert nicht


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 11.11.2008 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hatte denn niemand schonmal ein änliches problem????


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> edit:auch wenn man bioshock unendlich aktivieren kann muss man es dennoch aktivieren und das funktioniert nicht


kannst du das siel ERST patchen? 

vlt hast du dich wie gesagt beim key auch vertan...


evtl. isses auch ein seltenes problem mit irgendwelchen installierten treibern oder tools? virenscanner? 

hast du denn schon gerebootet und es neu versucht?


----------



## Goddess (11. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> PS:hab im bios geguckt wegen der uhr,,die is auch richtig eingestellt....und wie gesagt ich konnte fallout 3 auch vernünftig aktivieren heute,,,,nach der neuen windowsinstall und der neuen hardware


Es geht nicht so sehr um die Uhr, sondern um das eingestellte Datum. Fallout 3 muss im übrigen ebenfalls nicht aktiviert werden da es, wie auch Drakensang, nur einen DVD-Check benutzt.


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

Herbboy am 11.11.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nach der bioshock installation patcht er automatisch auf 1.1,,,,sogar der vierenscanner is der gleiche mit den gleichen einstellungen wie vorher,,,und den key hab ich sogar in groß und kleinschrift eingegeben,,,,sry was is gerebootet??hab nich so den plan....
es muss auf jeden fall was mit der neuen hadware oder dem windows zu tun haben
hab n neues mobo und ne neue cpu verbaut.....


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

Goddess am 11.11.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 17:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





echt?  aber er hatt sich doch eingewählt nach der installation.....

und das datum is der 11.11 08,,,also heute


----------



## noxious (11. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> sry was is gerebootet??hab nich so den plan....


Das ist denglisch.
Also rebootet, zu deutsch neu gestartet.

Vlt. gab es bei der Installation des ersten Spiels bzw. des Kopierschutzes einen Lese-/Schreibfehler, sodass er jetzt fehlerhaft ist - wenn das möglich ist.


----------



## Goddess (11. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 11.11.2008 17:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das Datum auch in deinem Bios der 11.11.08? Ich frage deshalb, weil das eine ja nicht unbedingt mit dem anderen übereinstimmen muss, und ich keine Ahnung habe ob SecuROM das Bios,- oder das Windows-Datum überprüft. 

Fallout 3 verlangt zwar eine Internet Verbindung, aber nur wenn du den Dienst Games for Windows Live benutzen möchtest. Mit einer Aktivierung oder ähnlichem hat das im Fall von Fallout 3 aber nichts zutun. Und Games for Windows Live muss der Zugang zum Internet auch nicht erlaubt werden, wenn du auf die Achievements verzichten kannst.


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

Goddess am 11.11.2008 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja ja ich meine ja im bios das datum,,das is schon richtig,,,,

zu fallout:ja dann wirds wohl stimmen,,hab halt nur gemerkt das er sich nach der installation nochmal eingewählt hatt...


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

noxious am 11.11.2008 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 17:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab die beiden spiele jetzt mitlerweile 3 mal installiert,,aber immer das gleiche...... 

hab auch den halben tag mit googeln verbacht und nix vernünftiges gefunden


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

an wunderlichten hatt sich das mit farcry2 verhalten,,,ich war auf der ubi seite im support,und dort konnte ich mir eine datei runterladen die ich in den "bin"ordner kopieren sollte.dort sollte ich dann die original farcry2.exe in farcry2.old umbenennen und die datei die ich geladen hab in farcry2.exe von der ich nun die aktivierung mannuell vornehmen konnte


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> an wunderlichten hatt sich das mit farcry2 verhalten,,,ich war auf der ubi seite im support,und dort konnte ich mir eine datei runterladen die ich in den "bin"ordner kopieren sollte.dort sollte ich dann die original farcry2.exe in farcry2.old umbenennen und die datei die ich geladen hab in farcry2.exe von der ich nun die aktivierung mannuell vornehmen konnte




hiillllffeee

sorry,am wunderlichsten wollt ich sagen....


----------



## Goddess (11. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 18:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei benötigst du denn jetzt noch Hilfe? ich dachte dein Problem sei nun gelöst, was klappt denn nicht?


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

Goddess am 11.11.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie gelöst????das ging doch nur bei farcry2 und auch nur weil ubisoft dafür extra eine datei zum download anbietet,,alle anderen spiele gehn immernoch nicht


----------



## noxious (11. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hab die beiden spiele jetzt mitlerweile 3 mal installiert,,aber immer das gleiche......
> 
> hab auch den halben tag mit googeln verbacht und nix vernünftiges gefunden


Ich meinte das jetzt so, dass der Kopierschutz, wenn er einmal installiert ist, nichtmehr wegzubekommen ist.
Und wenn bei dieser Installation dann ein Fehler (muss sich da ja noch nicht bemerkbar gemacht haben) aufgetreten ist, hilft auch kein Neuinstallieren mehr.

PS
Bitte nicht immer neu posten. Du kannst deine Beiträge auch bearbein


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

noxious am 11.11.2008 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hab ja die komplette platte formatiert da sollte doch dann alles weg sein oder?
und was kann ich nun machen??


----------



## Goddess (11. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ja die komplette platte formatiert da sollte doch dann alles weg sein oder?


Wenn du deine Festplatte formatiert hast, sollte der Kopierschutz tatsächlich verschwunden sein. 


> und was kann ich nun machen??


Welche Fehlermeldung erscheint denn, wenn du probierst Warhead zu aktivieren? Bei Bioshock wäre es empfehlenswert, den Virenscanner komplett zu deaktivieren. Denn nur weil er schon einmal auf deinem System installiert war bedeutet ja nicht, das er nicht trotzdem SecuROM als Schadprogramm erkennt, und das Programm dadurch blockiert. Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit einer Firewall, hast du eine installiert, wenn ja welche? Besitzt du einen Router der die Kommunikation nach aussen unterbinden könnte?


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

Goddess am 11.11.2008 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also firewall nutze ich nur die windowseigene,bei crysis warhead erscheint:prüfung des erscheinungsdatums fehlgeschlagen!!und router nutze ich keinen...

edit:hab eben nochmal ohne firewall und virenscanner probiert,geht auch nich,ich könnt echt kotzen


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

keine antwort mehr???


----------



## Peter23 (11. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> keine antwort mehr???



In diesem Fall ist es wohl gerechtfertigt:

Crack


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

Peter23 am 11.11.2008 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 11.11.2008 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 problem ist,für warhead gibts bei *** keinen und bei bioshock fragt er trotz crack von gcw nach der aktivierung aaarrrrgghhh


----------



## stawacz79 (12. November 2008)

hab immernoch keine lösung gefunden....


----------



## SoldierRaem (22. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 12.11.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> hab immernoch keine lösung gefunden....




Alter was geht so? Für Bioshock wüsste ich ne lösung 

Aber bei Farcry2 und crysis warhead kommt bei mir genau daselbe das kommische ist aber beim normalen crysis kommt der shit nich ... hast du teamspeak oder msn? da kann ich dir villeicht weiterhelfen


----------

